
This Warms My Heart: Netflix Has Twice as Many US Subscribers as Comcast - IamFermat
https://www.allflicks.net/netflix-has-twice-as-many-u-s-subscribers-as-comcast/
======
dudul
On the other end, don't most people need Comcast to watch Netflix anyway?

~~~
IamFermat
comcast is only in some parts of the country while netflix can be access
anywhere

